# San Angelo Hunt



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone hunting it.....? Good luck see you sunday they should be prety hungry. Here there are going to be around a hundred teams...means a big pot. Take care


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I will be there! I'm ready to get to calling! I have some new country in line and cant waiting to see what it brings in! Good luck and safe hunting everyone!


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck. Where you guys hunting? We will be in between Sanderson, Shefield, and bakersfild south of I10 should be good 70 sections but I'm hunting with a few guys I've only hunted with once so we will see. The guys I'm hunting with headed to sieara blanca. Good luck


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

We are going to hunt Ozona and Robert Lee. We are going to be a two man team this time around. I'm ready to get started! This ice should have made them hungry! I have some good friends that live were you are going hunting. I have been hunting out there but not calling. Good Luck!


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

I worked on the ranch next to it.....If we dont have over 25 or 30 greys and a few cat its because they cant shoot lol good luck that country out of Ozona is prety good used to hunt a bunch of that. Yall should do good


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm jealous. Would love to get in on one of those good hunts some day.

Good luck guys! Let us know how you do.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have some buddys hunting in it they are hunting out of Guthrie and on the Tongue River Ranch, goodluck to yall


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

It's the morning of the contest I'm loaded up and get the call my team can not go. That will make you mad! I take vacation days to do these contest and they just wasted one of mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sucks Furtaker, I hope you go anyhow, and win.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> It's the morning of the contest I'm loaded up and get the call my team can not go. That will make you mad! I take vacation days to do these contest and they just wasted one of mine.


Build a new team! If I was lucky enough to have a chance, i'd never bail on a contest. I am a lot more flexible than some guys though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you attribute your flexibility to the daily pilates routine you have? lol


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> It's the morning of the contest I'm loaded up and get the call my team can not go. That will make you mad! I take vacation days to do these contest and they just wasted one of mine.


Go anyway, FUR!


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

good luck to all of ya... im in contest this weekend in pa .. its raining right now so tryin to dry out for the night hunt ..
got 5 reds so far one nice on 17.6 lbs should be a competator ,with the bad winter now . 234 teams so the pot should be nice here 2
good luck


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck to all. Post some pics to let us know how you did. Furtaker I would be calling every friend that I had that liked to hunt and could shoot straight (lol) and still go.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Any of you guys end up shooting anything?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez someone must have had a neuralyzer at that hunt!


----------

